# Starting FIXIT



## Seeker (May 10, 2010)

So, I downloaded USB stick .img
Instead of just writing it with _dd_, I've mounted and dumped it, as I wanted custom USB stick, layout.

To cut it short.
Bootable img file appears as ad0s2a instead of ad0a.
Once I boot from BIOS->USB stick->slice 2, I enter sysinstall successfully.

Now I wana enter into FIXIT, from USB.
And I get "No USB devices found!"

Other parts of sysinstall, DO list *ad4* (my HDD) and *da0* (my USB stick) correctly.

I think sysinstall has hardcoded command, to mount da0a and doesn't see da0s*x*a, at all.

So how do I do it manually.
Emergency Holo Sh is no go.


----------



## Seeker (May 10, 2010)

Maybe this part of code is responsible, from file */usr/src/usr.sbin/sysinstall/devices.c*:

```
/*
 * Find all devices that match the criteria, allowing "wildcarding" as well
 * by allowing NULL or ANY values to match all.  The array returned is static
 * and may be used until the next invocation of deviceFind().
 */
Device **
deviceFind(char *name, DeviceType class)
{
    static Device *found[DEV_MAX];
    int i, j;

    j = 0;
    for (i = 0; i < numDevs; i++) {
        if ((!name || !strcmp(Devices[i]->name, name))
            && (class == DEVICE_TYPE_ANY || class == Devices[i]->type))
            found[j++] = Devices[i];
    }
    found[j] = NULL;
    return j ? found : NULL;
}
```


----------



## Seeker (May 10, 2010)

Options --> Rescan Devices, in sysinstall don't work.

Could I start fixit, from loader prompt directly?


----------



## Seeker (May 13, 2010)

2 days and still no help.
Here is related post


----------



## Beastie (May 13, 2010)

You should try asking on the mailing lists.


----------



## Seeker (May 13, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> You should try asking on the mailing lists.


I've never used one. I guess I will now... 
Which one?
Link?


----------



## Anonymous (May 13, 2010)

Seeker said:
			
		

> I've never used one. I guess I will now...
> Which one?
> Link?




http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo


----------



## Beastie (May 13, 2010)

You could try freebsd-hackers.


----------



## Seeker (May 13, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys.
I'll hit a road there, then.


----------

